# Resource monitor for windows XP



## fz8975 (May 21, 2012)

Like windows 7 has  *Resource monitor* in which we can see which process uses how much Bandwidth(in Network tab)

in windows xp , is there something like this available (3rd party)??

bump..

anybody help!!

??????????


----------



## meetdilip (May 21, 2012)

Try Anvir Task Manager.


----------



## Sujeet (May 21, 2012)

Process Hacker 2


----------



## fz8975 (May 21, 2012)

@meet 
tried but it does not give values correctly(for network)

processs hacker does not "Network speed" column..


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

use this :
Process Explorer
or this :
System Explorer - Keep Your System Under Control


----------

